# Selecting all Virgin Media channels in list



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi all,,

I've just reran guided setup to try and get all Virgin Media's channels listed on my TiVo, although it hasn't found them all when hooked up to my digital cable receiver.

Can anyone advise please?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I assume that you have selected digital cable/digital terrestrial as your source and have selected all in your preferences Channels I Receive


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Richard, 

thanks for the reply.

I think I selected Ariel + Digital Cable.....

The bit that threw me was when it asked for a "package choice" Basic, package A (or something) or "none of the above". I firstly tried none of the above but that just told me to phone support, so I selected basic....I wonder if thats where I went wrong?

By the way in Channels I receive there are only 65 options, including duplicates, whereas I have far more channels I receive on my cable box.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

That sounds like "aerial + analogue cable" has been selected.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

OK sorry I did select the wrong one, so now I've just selected Digital cable and I only get BSkyB, Freesat or None of the above? I dont get any Virgin packages....any ideas please?

thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Did you select Aerial + digital cable / digital terrestrial

NOT to be confused with digital satellite - digital cable / digital terrestrial

and of course the service package which I think is Digital


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

second one I think, digital satellite - digital cable / terrestrial, which one was I meant to choose?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Wrong one you need Aerial + digital cable / digital terrestrial


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

You chose a "dual source" setup, you'd be better choosing Aerial + digital cable / digital terrestrial as richard said:




www.tivocentral.co.uk/guidedsetup

It's the second option in that screenshot.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm almost sure I tried that one first off, but OK thanks I'll try again now.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

OK i did choose that one first, I now have the choices the screen after that of :

Basic (A), Digital Basic or None of the Above to choose, any ideas again please?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

You are nearly there and I think it is Digital Basic


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Cheers there's a load more choice on Digital Basic. 

Now I need to figure out how to get my cable box and my TiVo to talk the same channel numbers to each other! argh


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

big_dirk said:


> Cheers there's a load more choice on Digital Basic.
> 
> Now I need to figure out how to get my cable box and my TiVo to talk the same channel numbers to each other! argh


The Tivo EPG channel numbers must be the same as virgin cable numbers they certainly are in my case.

Are you meaning how to get Tivo to change your Virgin cable box to the correct channel. This is done by selecting the correct IR code.

What model cable box are you using


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

I dont think it's going to be easy to tie those two up - I'm using a cable box called a Eurovox. I hear from another forum that theres a way of transferring a channel file list (CDF) to the cable box which is compatible with Tivos. I'll have to try this and report back.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

big_dirk said:


> I dont think it's going to be easy to tie those two up - I'm using a cable box called a Eurovox. I hear from another forum that theres a way of transferring a channel file list (CDF) to the cable box which is compatible with Tivos. I'll have to try this and report back.


I guess your use of a Eurovox is to deny Virgin of there subscriptions 

I hope not.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> I guess your use of a Eurovox is to deny Virgin of there subscriptions
> 
> I hope not.


No my use of my Eurovox isn't to deny Virgin of their subscriptions


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

big_dirk said:


> No my use of my Eurovox isn't to deny Virgin of their subscriptions


Whats wrong with the box they supply or is the Eurovox to be a second box


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

A secondary box, it has a hard drive in it for basic recording functions but the TiVo is supreme in every way except picture quality which I've hopfully now sorted as well with doing the Mode0 hack last night.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

This might sound like a stupid question but does the TV source (in my case my cable box) have to be connected to the TiVo before I run guided setup?

thanks.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. While Tivo only searches for analogue channels and, of course, they don't matter if you have 'gone digital', GS also sets up the control of your STB and, if it ain't connected, you won't be able to do this bit. I suppose you _could_ just skip straight through it accepting the defaults and then re-run that bit seperately later on when it's attatched though


----------

